# Solenoid valve question for you floor heating gurus.



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a question for you heated floor guys. I am trying to find a solenoid valve that will handle 180+ degrees. A bottling plant I do work for wants me to redo their filling station. I told them I wasn't sure if I could do it, but I would look into it. I am also looking for an in line regulator. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. 

This is the bottle filler they want to change. The bar lowers until the rubber piece hits the bottle releasing water.














This is the filler they like, they can individually control water pressure to each nozzle.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

What controls the operation of the bar going up and down?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

There are many valves that can handle the heated water and chemicals.. look into Mc Master Carr company for vareity of them.. are ya gonna share the moonshine with us???


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

What voltage?
What tube size connection?
How much space do you have?
Flow rate?

Any other details you may have?
Have you got a picture of where it is going?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

The last pic looks like circuit setters to me. Is that what you mean by regulators? They are usually engineered for a job and you need a lot of info to get it right. What does the manufacturing engineers want you to use. I would worry about liability. I would start with "red hats" their real name slips my mind somehow...sorry.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Asco! They make the solenoid valves.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> The last pic looks like circuit setters to me. Is that what you mean by regulators? They are usually engineered for a job and you need a lot of info to get it right. What does the manufacturing engineers want you to use. I would worry about liability. I would start with "red hats" their real name slips my mind somehow...sorry.


Asco ?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Foot pedal. They said they can do a regular switch. The only real problem is the 10 medical hoses coming from the hot water trough. I figure I will need to run some or all into 2 manifolds and the go from there to needle valves and stainless tubes.

They want to have the option to run 5 or 10, of course they want every other one to work when they use 5. I figure if i manifold it down to 1 solenoid valve and then ball or large needle valve off 1/2 of the feeds it will work.

I am still trying to nail down what the lower tube is, it runs to a box that has a drain run off so I'm hoping it is only a drain and has no other control function. They are not sure and the water is too hot to loosen and try.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

AWWGH said:


> Asco ?


They are used on everything from commercial DW water feeds to industrial gas lines on burners.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

With two feeds and two solenoids you should be able to have a switch to change from filling five to ten when stepping on the pedal.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> They are used on everything from commercial DW water feeds to industrial gas lines on burners.


I was trying to answer his question but you beat me to it.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

AWWGH said:


> Asco ?


 They make so many valves and gets confusing... problem with most of them, rapid closing and water hammers..


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Something like this is what you'll be needing...

http://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-solenoid-valves/=id8337

See the picture below


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> They make so many valves and gets confusing... problem with most of them, rapid closing and water hammers..


Cla-val makes a lot of slow closing valves.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> They make so many valves and gets confusing... problem with most of them, rapid closing and water hammers..


Hammer arrestors baby. Most solenoids are fast acting. You can get into actuating valves but they may be way too slow for production. I was changing out Belimo actuators on burners that modulated because it was too slow even for it.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

You'll just have to go through and find which will meet all the specifications you need...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> Hammer arrestors baby. Most solenoids are fast acting. You can get into actuating valves but they may be way too slow for production. I was changing out Belimo actuators on burners that modulated because it was too slow even for it.


 I agreed with ya ! Most Plumbing inspectors don't allow them!


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

AWWGH said:


> I was trying to answer his question but you beat me to it.


Sorry.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

AWWGH said:


> Cla-val makes a lot of slow closing valves.


 Good to know! Thanks! I'm looking for a rapid opening with slow closing one... thanks again


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> I agreed with ya ! Most Plumbing inspectors don't allow them!


I didn't know you agreed or disagreed. I thoughts you were just making a good point that wasn't mentioned yet.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm not sure of flow rate, but it is gravity feed so any should do. I'll check with their sparky on the voltage. Lots of room and 1" . The ASCO's look good and fits the bill temp wise, I just wanted some input because google is how I found them and I have no experience with them.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> I didn't know you agreed or disagreed. I thoughts you were just making a good point that wasn't mentioned yet.


 Sorry, was referring to hammer arrestors..


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

DesertOkie said:


> I'm not sure of flow rate, but it is gravity feed so any should do. I'll check with their sparky on the voltage. Lots of room and 1" . The ASCO's look good and fits the bill temp wise, I just wanted some input because google is how I found them and I have no experience with them.


Gravity and not needing circuit setters are a big blessing. Now you just need to work on timing.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Flow through two solenoids may not be wise with production setups. Flow rate is key but I wonder if you can up sell to all of them. This way they have redundancy. No craziness on repairs or orders. Just a thought.

Might be wise to make sure they don't need to be NSF rated. They (ASCO) are used in kitchens but....better to know going in.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Now we are talking plumbing and mechicnal! None of these chicken shot... uh ohhhh...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd bet you need an NSF Rated valve...

Meeting the temp spec...

And what is the liquid? Soda is corrosive.....


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I am on my phone about to head home. Check this link out, it will not open on my phone. I am certain ASCO is NSF rated but not 100%


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

*Update.*

Here is an update. I finally found a guy that knows the system. the water flows from a hot tank to a tank in the bottom where it is pumped back up to the tank. They regulate the heat this way. 

When the plunger is pushed up by a bottle it cuts off the circulating action and goes into the bottle. 









The system before this one had solenoid valves on every drop. They went to this system because they were burning through the valves. They used(reportedly) the same asco hi temp valves I am looking at. 

The purpose of th whole setup is to fill a bottle with water the same temp as whatever juice the canner will be filling them with. They then test to see how the bottle is handling the heat. 

So, the fill up needs to be semi fast, but not pressurized so no splash. The need to be able to control 5 at a time(every other one out of 10) they don't like solenoid valves. The water needs to continue to circulate by gravity so they can control water temp. 

As the guy said to me, they just want to make it simpler. :laughing:

I think his simpler is a little harder than he thinks.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the update... now what is the finished product are you drinking??


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I was just thinking about this thread on my drive to lunch....weird.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> I was just thinking about this thread on my drive to lunch....weird.


I often do that to kill the damn traffic time and wanted to know the answers before someone ask me the same question!..


----------

